# violin piece representing misery



## iben

Dear experts,
I'm writing this post to get some help as I don't really know that much about classical music. I'm preparing to shoot a short film, and in one scene I'll have a violinist playing in the street. I would like to find a piece for violin that would sound rather melancholic, and somehow represent the misery my characters are going through.
Would anybody have some ideas?
Thanks a lot!
Iben.


----------



## altiste

*Stravinsky Elegy*

There's an Elegy by Stravinsky published in versions for either solo violin or solo viola. It was written in 1944 and is a slow, moving work.


----------



## Mr Salek

kreisler - liebesleid
veracini - largo
albinoni - adagio
although the latter is for string orchestra and organ.


----------



## shsherm

The music from "Schindler's List".


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

What about Ravel's Kaddish?


----------



## purple99

iben said:


> I'll have a violinist playing in the street. I would like to find a piece for violin that would sound rather melancholic, and somehow represent the misery my characters are going through.


It's got to be unaccompanied Bach, e.g. the Sarabande from the second Partita. You've got lots to choose from -- try YouTube searches on 'Bach violin'.


----------



## Mr Salek

good idea, the adagio i think (first movement) from the first sonata is an idea.


----------



## iben

Thanks for helping guys, some really nice ideas you've given me, I guess actually almost any piece could represent misery, or not, also I would like not only to express the misery but also give a hope, I think Bach would be a correct choice, but also I'm thinking about Wagner's Träume for violin, I think that sounds beautiful but with a very melancholic feeling, I think that would work. Thanks again, Iben.


----------



## Judith

What about Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto especially second movement. Tchaikovsky was going through a terrible time when he composed this concerto and nearly committed suicide. Usually cry when I listen to it.


----------



## Art Rock

It's an 8 years old thread... if that short film has not been shot yet, I doubt it will.....


----------



## Judith

Art Rock said:


> It's an 8 years old thread... if that short film has not been shot yet, I doubt it will.....


Sorry. Forgot to look at date!! Oh well, they can always make a sequel lol


----------



## silentio

All of Bach's works for solo violin in minor keys (The sonatas in G minor and A minor, the partitas in B minor and D minor). The iconic Chaconne from the D minor Partita is especially intense. One scholar even proposed that it contains various references -or even built upon- his various chorale works with the theme of Death. The movement is probably a musical epitaph for Bach's first wife.

Bergman's use of a Sarabande from Bach's 2nd cello suite in his *Through a Glass Darkly* is quite famous and effective . You can check it out. Though it was merely used as a soundtrack (no character played it), I find most of Bach's works for unaccompanied solo instruments (whether it is a violin, cello, lute or flute) , especially the slow movements, pretty ideal for silent and contemplative scenes.


----------

